# First PJ, new or refurb? help!



## skpamnani (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi
Its my first thread/post on any forums on the INTERNET looking for my first Pj. I've a budget of CAD$1000 so nothing fancy. My choices are new Optoma HD66, HD65, Epson powerlite 705HD or Vivitek h1080fd. 
OR Refurb/ B-stock Panasonic Pt AE-2000U(US$1000, i know its a bit over but is it worth it?). 

These are my results from approximately 1 month of search at the Shack (and projectorcentral) so I am not limited to these by any means. I'll greatly welcome any other options and look into if in my budget.
As i'm in Canada  i'll get it shipped from US due to highly pumped up prices here.
I would appreciate if u guys could tell me any GOOD dealers in canada.
Also it'll be projected on a Black widow screen on BOC that i still have to paint(OFF TOPIC: Can i punch that painted cloth straight onto my wall?)
Also i'll get a mount from a very very cheap site where i always get my wires from 

Thanks in advance guys
Hope to have a great time here wid the greatest HT GURUs!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome! I moved the thread to the Projector forum as you'll get more answers here. If you are considering ordering a projector from the U.S. be aware a lot of electronics don't have warranty when brought across the border.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

skpamnani said:


> Hi
> Its my first thread/post on any forums on the INTERNET looking for my first Pj. I've a budget of CAD$1000 so nothing fancy. My choices are new Optoma HD66, HD65, Epson powerlite 705HD or Vivitek h1080fd.
> OR Refurb/ B-stock Panasonic Pt AE-2000U(US$1000, i know its a bit over but is it worth it?).
> 
> ...



Optoma HD20, Optoma HD200x, BenQ600, BenQ1000, and Viewsonic 8100 are also other options. Skip the Espson 705HD...it doesn't have lense shift. What's the point of going LCD without it?

Make a FIXED frame for your BOC....its well worth it.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know much about the brand names, but I do know a 5 year old projector can be as little as 10% of the cost of a new one because of how fast new models are coming out today with the success of Blu Ray. If you can find a quality used one from an experienced projector shop either in person or online with eBay and other sites, it's something worth checking out.. Just do your research before buying! There will be plenty of info and reviews available with a used model, so that shouldn't be a problem at all


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

My question is, where did you find a refurb Panasonic 2000U for $1000 at??


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm in the research stage and I'm leaning to the Vivitek h1080fd. The reasons are color and pictures reviews, and even good gray scale reviews. The only major downside is, poor black levels. Also, I read that Vivitek is going to have a bios update to support 24fps, but so far, none exist, so it might never come out, but I hope it does.

As far as bad black levels, good black levels seem to be a newer technology, so when they say bad black levels, they mean compared to better projectors, not that it's actually bad.

I've seen a modest projector (720 dlp Mitsu) on a DIY painted screen with modest color and black/white level correction, and as long as your not a videophile, I think you will like it. Even a modest proper setup in a room with basic light control will look really good, and most important, project a large screen. It blows away TVs.

Oh ya, and the Vivitek is a good portable projector, with a speaker, works in rooms with light. To me, it seems like the best deal under a grand. If they can release a 24fps update for it, that would make it perfect.


----------



## skpamnani (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks alot for so many replies guys.
Sorry for not posting in the right forum 
i dont know if we r allowed to say names of websites so cant say where i found AE2000 (I dont want to get kicked from my first forum on the internet) 
OK i'll probably go with a fixed frame
And can u guys tell me which on to pick? I am confused!
Also i can pick up epson 705hd in town for CAD$850/900, and i dont need the lens shift/i didn't get ur point.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

> "There is nothing wrong with posting facts, including naming vendors. We don't allow links or plugs for products that are out of the context of a thread, as they are just advertising, but in your case there is absolutely nothing wrong with providing information. It might be useful to others."
> -lcaillo Shack Administrator


It's ok for you to say where you saw it at.


----------



## skpamnani (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry I dont have 5 posts so its not allowing me 
will post when its 5


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

You can just PM me when you reach 5 posts, if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## skpamnani (Jun 29, 2010)

finally got to 5 posts!! 
www.audiogeneral.com


----------

